# CZ-75B - A masterpiece overlooked by me.



## flugzeug

I have what I would call a respectable handgun collection, currently at 25. Not a brag, but an indication that I have a serious problem. 
The Gun Addict Song - YouTube

Anyway back to the question. After my latest aquisition, a Baby Eagle in 9mm, I have done a great deal of research and can't believe that I have overlooked this weapon. I am sure that most would believe that there is no comparision to the original, so now I want to buy a "real" CZ-75B.

After looking over the CZ USA website, I noticed that they have a full stainless steel model available. Is it worth the extra dough or do most of you CZ owners believe that the company has a durable finish on the regular one.

Also, if I were to want a compact CZ, which model would be the best to look at? I'm a 1911 fan, a huge fan of the FN Hi-Power and am looking forward to buying a CZ. Having the slide rails ride inside the frame is so ridiculously logical, I'm amazed it's taken me this long to discover it.

Thanks and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## goNYG

CZ's black polycoat is plenty durable. CZ are great, but have been overlooked because this was the gun fighting on the other side of the Cold War. Behind the Iron Curtain, CZs were THE gun. Check out the P-01 for a compact.


----------



## Bisley

The finish is good. I don't use mine hard, but both the CZ-75B and the RAMI have been shot a lot, and still clean up like new.

As for compacts, the RAMI is superb - the most accurate compact I've ever owned. Paper plates at 25 yards were no chore at all when I was practicing more. I did have some initial feed problems with the RAMI. Some of the early models (circa 2004) slipped out of the factory without a 'fluff and buff.' A trip back to factory cleared that up. The CZ-75B has never burped, with any ammo, and easily shoots 2-3 inch groups at 25 yards. I also have the Kadet .22 conversion, also very accurate and reliable, and a 15 second conversion from 9mm.


----------



## flugzeug

Thanks for your input and advice. Looks like I have a new hobby just in finding them. I can always go to Gunbroker, but I prefer to handle it before buying it.


----------



## bigjohn56

I don't know where you live but here in Orange County CA, On Target has a CZ 75B that you can rent and use at their indoor range. Everyone with us on our last trip to the range, loved it. Even my daughter who swore she wanted a Glock 17, but not anymore!


----------



## KampfJaeger

The LGSs in the Midwest can't keep them in stock. I don't have one and inquired after one about a month ago. I got laughed at and called names (I tend to prefer the very surely gun stores with proprietors like the comic book guy in The Simpsons).;-)


----------



## TAPnRACK

They are elusive in some areas... I found my CZ 75BD by accident, and scooped it up right away last Feb. Looking for one is worth the effort... they take a little breaking in, but the trigger smooths out nice after a few hundred rounds. No issues with the polycoat finish, it is quite different though.

CZusa shipped some extra mags very quick and were easy to deal with.


----------



## flugzeug

Thanks agin everyone for your help. I will find one. The only other is the EAA Witness. They are available it seems, but I think I'm going to show some patience with this and wait until I have the opportunity. I'm sure I'll get one eventually.


----------



## desertman

I have 3 the CZ 75 Compact, CZ 75 PO1, and the CZ 40 P. The CZ 40 P I bought used and it had some deep scratches on the frame where someone obviously had trouble inserting the slide stop during re-assembly. After completely dis-assembling the frame, I used 220, then 320 then 400 to 600 grit wet or dry sandpaper to get the scratches out and re-finished the frame with Dura Coat using an airbrush, I also removed a small ding on the end of the beavertail. I can attest to the fact that the original finish was really on there, as it took a lot of effort to get those scratches out! Personally, I like the compact models the best, they hold 14 rounds and are not all that difficult to conceal, overall I think that they are a beautifully designed firearm, well balanced and fit my hand like a fine leather glove. I only wish they made the compact models in stainless. I feel that the full size models are a bit large for a 9mm or .40 and if I wanted to carry something that large I'd go with at least a full size .45 ACP. Don't know too much about the CZ clones, but you can't beat the real thing, parts and accessories are available for them from CZ Custom here in Arizona and Cajun Gun Works in Louisiana both are outstanding people to do business with. Tristar/Canik imported by Century Arms made in Turkey, from what I can tell makes the closest copy of the original CZ's, their "Stingray" model is comparable to the CZ 75 P01 only it has an all steel frame and ambidextrous controls and are about $100 cheaper, I don't know whether parts are interchangeable with the CZ's. There have been reports of frames and slides cracking on EAA/Tanfoglio pistols, but I think that it was limited to the 10mm. Because of that I avoided them completely. Armalite also makes a CZ clone the AR 24 also made in Turkey, I haven't heard anything about them good or bad. If I could find one, I would love to have a Sphinx AT-2000H/HDA a Swiss made copy of the CZ compact, and are supposedly the "Rolls Royce" of the CZ pistol design. You do have a wide variety to choose from based on that design, and they are similar in feel to the Browning Hi-power only in DA/SA. But if you already have 25 handguns, why not add a CZ or two or three or?


----------



## flugzeug

I only wish I would have discovered the design sooner. Not to say that I didn't know about CZ, but paying close attention to them. At 25 handguns, it takes a real effort to sell my wife on new purchases. But I'm sure I'll be able to add at least 1 or 2 of them. That being the case, I would rather hold out for the real CZ brand. I did read up on the swiss clone, but those are unknown in my area.
The store I bought my Eagle from is authorized for CZ (after a call), but didn't have any right now. They will and I will.

Hating to repeat myself, but the design of have the slide held inside the frame makes so much sense. I'm surprised no one else has seen the light with the exception of clones. Having the frame fully support the slide is perfect.


----------



## flugzeug

I found a polished stainless on GB, but with the shipping and my LGS fee, it's $700.

CZ 75B Stainless Glossy 9x19 : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com


----------



## desertman

I agree with your decision to hold out for the real CZ, you won't be dis-appointed, after all I own 3, I have found that the magazines from Pro Mag work for both .40 and 9mm but the magazines that came with my CZ 40 P which are from CZ will not hold 9mm cartridges, but the 9mm magazines from CZ will work for both calibers. Apparently the feed lips are slightly wider on the magazines made for the .40 whereas the feed lips on the 9mm are narrower, but not so much as to interfere with them working for the .40. Another reason to stick with CZ's are parts availability, I was told that the clones can not use CZ parts and vise versa including magazines, but I'm not sure about the Tristar/Canik pistols which appear to be identical to the original CZ's and are somewhat new to the market, I have handled them at gun shows and dealers and they seem like a good value for the money and for some the ambidextrous safety is a plus. But being new to the market, I don't know what their track record is, reliability etc, or know anyone who has owned one. I like the slide in rails design, in fact I like the design of the entire pistol, what some do not like about the slide in frame is that the slide serrations are smaller and harder to grasp than with slides over the rails, but it has never been an issue for me. After all Jeff Cooper based his "Bren Ten" on the CZ design and considered it the ultimate combat pistol, which greatly influenced my decision to buy 3 CZ's.


----------



## Overkill0084

flugzeug said:


> I have what I would call a respectable handgun collection, currently at 25. Not a brag, but an indication that I have a serious problem.
> The Gun Addict Song - YouTube
> 
> Anyway back to the question. After my latest acquisition, a Baby Eagle in 9mm, I have done a great deal of research and can't believe that I have overlooked this weapon. I am sure that most would believe that there is no comparison to the original, so now I want to buy a "real" CZ-75B.
> While I've never done a side by side comparison, everything I've seen about about the Baby Eagle has been positive.  While it's not "The Original", I suspect you have little to be disappointed over.
> 
> After looking over the CZ USA website, I noticed that they have a full stainless steel model available. Is it worth the extra dough or do most of you CZ owners believe that the company has a durable finish on the regular one.
> For me it wasn't. The black poly coat is plenty durable for my needs. But then I'm not terribly hard on my guns. I wasn't a big fan initially, but it kind of grows on you. The polished stainless was just too..."Mexican drug lord" for my taste, the matte is much more tolerable. (Opinions vary of course.) Given the choice, I'd have preferred the older, discontinued blued finish if I'd found one.
> 
> Also, if I were to want a compact CZ, which model would be the best to look at?  I'm split between the CZ75 Compact or the PCR, though any of the CZ compacts would likely do nicely.
> I'm a 1911 fan, a huge fan of the FN Hi-Power and am looking forward to buying a CZ. Having the slide rails ride inside the frame is so ridiculously logical, I'm amazed it's taken me this long to discover it.
> 
> Thanks and any help would be appreciated.


I have a 75BD and the Kadet Kit. Both have been excellent. The Kadet Kit is worth every cent, should the question come up.
The earlier comment regarding the trigger was also quite accurate. Mine was a bit crunchy for the first few hundred rounds. The trigger and the overall feel of the pistol was much smoother with use. A couple bricks through the Kadet kit also accelerated the process.
You will want to add this place to your bookmarks: CZ Custom Shop
CZs seldom gather dust in display cases, (even the expensive custom shop models.) Patience is a requirement for CZ hunting these days. Even before the recent Barackalypse, CZs weren't growing on trees. I have a 75BD because the shop couldn't tell me when there would be more available or even a definitive time frame for a special order.


----------



## ronmail65

I got a CZ75BD a year or so ago. I did not go through the custom shop, which might have been a good idea. I got mine through Bud's, a reputable dealer in my experience. It was a new polycoat finished model with the de-cocker.

Anyway, I really had high hopes for the CZ, but it hasn't lived up to my expectations. I've had some trigger problems that have been totally worked out (spent about $100 with a gunsmith to fix). The break-in period was a little rough too - a fair amount of FTEs/FTLs in the beginning. And, based on what I've read, I was expecting a little less recoil due to the slide design - but I have not found this to be the case. I think the felt recoil is about the same as other 9mms of similar size and weight. And, as far as it's reputation for being a very comfortable and natural feeling grip... well I don't think there's anything special about it compared to my other semi-autos.

I was expecting to love it, but it's just okay -- so I'm disapointed.


----------



## Newell52

Do you want to sell it?


----------



## yardbird

I have the same pistol 75-BD and it's been flawless, sorry about the woes with yours. The trigger was gritty with mine but a good dousing with Break Free Powder Blast and shooting a couple of hundred rounds smooth it up. This pistol shoots amazingly accurate if I do my part and feels ALMOST as good in my hand as my FN Hi-Power, just heavier. I guess if the "feel" isn't good for you then you must be use to shooting Glocks, they "feel" like 2x4's in my hand. LOL!


----------



## Cleanharry

*Pictures?*

I got turned on to cZ when I noticed a Fratelli Tanfoglio witness in the case at LGS. Did some research... Bought a 97 B, shot it, loved it so much I bought another one 2 weeks later. One in black polycoat, one in glossy blue.


----------



## RCNY

Love my 75,0 malfunctions and accurate ,bought it used on a whim ,I won't mention how little I payed but one of my best purchases


----------



## cedarhill

My Brother has CZ 75b and it shoots great. He can shot it very accurately and I think it is his favorite pistol. 
J


----------



## warbird1

Just FYI for anyone interested. I have a TriStar L-120 (by Canik 55) and a CZ 75 Phantom. The magazines are interchangeable.


----------



## GCBHM

I have never heard a negative review from anyone who has had an experience with the CZ75. I have not fired one, but it does feel really good in the hand. My only concern is the long reach to the trigger. I'm so used to the DA of the Glock that it makes me a little nervous.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Everyone says they are hard to find,,,*

Everyone says they are hard to find,,,
But that wasn't what I experienced at all.

I made up my mind that I wanted a CZ-75B in 9mm,,,
And a complete CZ-75B Kadet pistol in .22 LR.

I asked The Evil Pawn Shop Guy to order one of each for me,,,
This was on a Saturday morning where he's only open until noon,,,
I got a call from him early that following Saturday saying "Come get 'em."

Fantastic performers they both are.

Aarond

.


----------

